# A little morning wood



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I have to say I'm loving this handle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Excellent thread title 
Glad you like it and it fits ok too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Joeys wood is always good I really like the insta ones. It's nice to have nice things


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Jony said:


> Joeys wood is always good I really like the insta ones. It's nice to have nice things


Exactly! I may drop some more on here when I get a second 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Exactly! I may drop some more on here when I get a second
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ye but can you mod sage pf pls


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> Ye but can you mod sage pf pls


F you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Excellent thread title
> Glad you like it and it fits ok too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it, I find myself stroking it a lot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'd have the machine covered in it if I could

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

